# SR20DE SWAP???



## dave13s4 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey,

I have a 92 stanza, and i need an engine, now i was wondering if there is any way that i can swap in an SR20DE or an SR20DET, and if i can, will my 5spd stanza transmisson bolt right up??

Dave


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

dave13s4 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have a 92 stanza, and i need an engine, now i was wondering if there is any way that i can swap in an SR20DE or an SR20DET, and if i can, will my 5spd stanza transmisson bolt right up??
> 
> Dave



transmission will not bolt up. Search the sentra area for the swap...its mostly the same swap for into the stanza (ie: swap the motor mountings and ecu/wiring)

It's not easy, takes a lot of work , fabrication, and money. 

Its not like doing you're run of the mill honda


----------

